# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Mapa interactivo de los principales rios de España

## Jonasino

Elemental y muy didáctico



http://serbal.pntic.mec.es/ealg0027/esparios2e.html

Fuente: En el mapa

----------

frfmfrfm (12-abr-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> Elemental y muy didáctico
> 
> 
> 
> http://serbal.pntic.mec.es/ealg0027/esparios2e.html
> 
> Fuente: En el mapa


En la misma página hay otros mapas interactivos de más cosas. Físicos y políticos.

----------

